# 4 color or 6 color



## coodiny (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello everyone, im new to the screen printing scene and im trying to decide which size press should i choose and the reason for choosing one over the other. I want to get a 6 color but i was told that with a 4 color press i can get by not having a 6 color. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------

